# Buying stuff like kelp meal



## BudzOfGold (Apr 12, 2011)

In Canada where can you buy all the stuff like blood meal, bone meal, kelp etc..
all the organic stuff you add into soil


----------



## nouvellechef (Apr 13, 2011)

Farm supply store I would assume.

PS. Dont use blood meal. Substitute soybean/alfalfa combo for it. Much Much better results.


----------



## coloradodreamn (Apr 27, 2011)

any nursery should have some of the basic things you need otherwise just order them online and have them shipped...


----------



## Jack Harer (Aug 12, 2011)

If you have a Lowes or Home depot there, look for the Espoma brand, or at a decent nursery. I believe it's distributed there. they have kelp, Blood, and alfalfa meals, plus a full line of OMRI certified organics. Take a look:

www.espoma.com

Shoot them an email and see if they distribute to your area. Real nice people.


----------

